
Apple, Anticompetition, and Censorship - JayXon
https://en.greatfire.org/blog/2020/jul/apple-anticompetition-and-censorship
======
Dahoon
So in short they want Apple to do it the way of American customs and laws
everywhere, including in China no matter Chinese customs and laws. Somehow I
doubt this goes both ways and that they will agree that Russian and Chinese
companies should follow Chinese laws and customs in th US. If they don't they
are hypocrites. This smells of someone thinking the US is a shining beacon of
light that others should follow while in fact most of Europe would be a better
lead. So how about forcing GDPR on Apple inside the US for its American
customers? Or how about if selling Lego to children in the US has to follow
Danish laws?

------
zepto
By this logic, no Chinese company would be allowed to operate in the US.

